# Betta always flaring



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

I just transfered my Betta from his 1 gallon plastic prison cell to a 2.5 gallon filtered glass aquarium. Ever since the move, the betta has always been flaring. I think this is because of the reflection of himself on the glass. Will this eventually go away? Or leaving this unattended will do harm to the fish? Also, my tank has a plain blue background. could this be triggering the reflections?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd give it a little bit for him to settle down. My Sherbet flared at everything for about 3 days, before he finally calmed down.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just let him flare for a while, he should calm down soon. One of mine had an obsession with the filter (a bad obsession) and flared constantly at it. He was fine after a few days.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What doggyhog and CodeRed said.


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

OK thanks guys. Hopefully he calms down in a few days.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes just settling in to his new home..

codered, i have a betta named sherbet too! lol
my one yr old loves the kids show "Max & Ruby" and anyway theres a line in it where shes telling max that he cant put sherbet into his bathtub. lol and i just fell in love with the way my son says it, so it stuck


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Some bettas catch on to the fact that they are not looking at a real betta, but some--- like Lou never quite get it lol. In that case you can just swap your blue background for a plain white one. Dark colors create a better reflection than light ones.


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

I tried imagining it with a white background... looks kinda depressing IMO. I might just opt for no background at all. haha


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeahit looks kinda lame but it's better than having a betta that blows its fins all the time!


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

if you have young siblings you can have them draw a plant and fish scene on a sheet of printer paper... they get a kick out of having their artwork displayed and it provides a light and less dreary background
:-D


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

Elektra said:


> if you have young siblings you can have them draw a plant and fish scene on a sheet of printer paper... they get a kick out of having their artwork displayed and it provides a light and less dreary background
> :-D


you know what, I have an 8 year old brother. Why did I not think of this before? Awesome idea!!!

Thanks a bunch! I'll try yo gat him draw when I see him. I'll have to het the drawing laminated though, because it might get wet during water changes and stuff.


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

i would just have him draw you a new one periodically... and take it down while changing the water would make it last a bit longer
=)


----------

